# Think I might have mild PCOS??? Please help.



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi everyone.

Please can you help? I am starting to wonder if I have mild PCOS, for about 5 years now I have had increased growth of coarse hair on my chin which makes me very miserable and self conscious, and I am constantly plucking it, DH says he can't see it but I am blond, and I can feel little bristles.

I also have increasing amount of dark hair growing around my nipples    , . My FSH and oestradiol is borderline, but my LH normal.

I am not overweight, and my periods are regular, and despite nearly 2 years of IVF no one has commented on anything unusual about my ovaries during my scans. However, I am a very poor responder to stimms (see my profile), and I have read that this could be a sign of PCOS too.

Am I just being a hypochondriac, or do you think there's a chance I have PCOS??
Am feeling very worried about it as DH has severe azoospermia so really don;t want any more complications. 

Please help as I am making myself miserable about this.

Thanks.
x
P.S I have just read the thread about other peoples problems with excess hair and I am even more worried now! I too have a line from my belly button downwards, and my bikini line is out of control, and I have lots of stray chin hairs which i think i am making worse from plucking, and I have very hairy toes, and have always had really hairy legs since puberty!  
xx


----------



## doodle (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ermey,
Don't worry about plucking hair - it doesn't make it thicker. 
You can have PCOS without having enlarged ovaries that would be picked up by ultrasound. It can make you have anovulatory cycles though, and perhaps that's your symptom. Hair around your nipples is a definate sign. I was diagnosed on this symptom alone. Please voice these concerns to your doctor. All of my day three blood tests are normal except for a very slightly raised testosterone level (only 0.1mg over normal range.) However, I don't ovualte and only have a period if it's been induced. I've had a line of hair from my navel since I was 13 (I'm now 34), and over the last two years, my feet and toes have become embarrassing. I also developed a patch of hair on my back. My husband noticed it and called me 'teen-wolf'. I had it waxed off and it hasn't come back thankfully.
I was diagnosed about two weeks ago, so all of these past signs now make sense. Don't feel as though you are a hypochondriac, you are trying to make sense of your body. To get a proper diagnosis however, you need to see a doctor. If you have PCOS please don't see this as an extra complication - it may be the key to your fertility treatment. By taking an approach that is tailored towards this syndrome, you may have more success. Try to see any discovery or diagnosis as a positive thing that will help make more appropriate and informed choices in the future. 
Take care, and wishing you all the uck in the world,
Doodle x


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Doodle, thank you so much for your reply. I can't tell you enough how much it means to me that you don't think I am being stupid. I have been worrying about the hair thing for years, feeling like a freak, and its kind of a relief to think there might be a medical reason for it and I am not alone.

did you have to leave your hair unplucked for a while before going to the docs?    and was your GP able to diagnose it or did he/she refer you to a gynae?

Thanks so much again.

x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Ermy,

After 2years of fertility investigations & being told our fertility issue is Male Factor, I have ben diagnosed with mild PCO. We went for our consultation in Oct for IVF & Dr.A said I had pco by my blood results & did a scan to confirm   . Although I have pco, lucky for me I still ovulate every month & my periods are regular.  

Im not over weight, (need to loose about 1stone, but thats off my own back - cuz i always think im fat!!   ) i dont have extra hairs growing - except i have a few little ones on my toes but i cant see them if you look - i have a few hairs on my belly - as u descried going down from my belly button onwards, but again nothing major - My friend have this too!! So im not worried & u shouldnt be either.   i would never have known if i had them if it hadent of been for the scan.

Hope this help, Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## doodle (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ermey, 
I meant to wish you all the LUCK in the world (rather than all the UCK in the world) in my last post - sorry!!!!

I would leave the hairs to show to your GP (if you can bear it - especially the ones around the nipples if nothing else) who should be able to diagnose PCOS. If they can't make a diagnosis and refer you to a gynae, then your GP can make a note of your symptoms and you can then pluck/wax/shave away! The hairs may or may not be caused by PCOS and your doctor may be able to give an alternative view.
You should be able to discuss the possibility of PCOS with your GP as your first step. Remember that you don't necessarily have to have lots of cysts on your ovaries to have PCOS. It's worthwhile reading up on some of the symptoms before you speak to your GP though. www.verity-pcos.org.uk is a great web-site with lots of info and links to other resources. You can ask for a referral to a gynaecologist if you feel as though you are not getting satisfactory answers from your GP, or even talk to the practise nurse. 
There are measures you can take to ease the symptoms. Lots of people find a low carbohydrate diet beneficial. Again, have a look at the website for more details.
I know and understand exactly how you feel about the hairs, feeling stupid, not getting answers, so don't worry - you are not alone!
Take care
Doodle x


----------

